# Per DOS Ordner freigeben???



## Radeonator (30. Dezember 2004)

hi @ all

md c:\computer\dosen

ich möchte per dos comand den ordner "dosen" freigeben im netzwerk. geht  das überhaupt? und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Yasokuhl (30. Dezember 2004)

Radeonator am 30.12.2004 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ all
> 
> md c:\computer\dosen
> 
> ich möchte per dos comand den ordner "dosen" freigeben im netzwerk. geht  das überhaupt? und wenn ja wie?



format C:

und dann ohne zu lesen bestätigen^^


----------



## Radeonator (30. Dezember 2004)

Yasokuhl am 30.12.2004 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Radeonator am 30.12.2004 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cool warum bin ich nicht selber drauf gekommen?


----------



## Goddess (3. Januar 2005)

Du kannst unter DOS Ordner mit dem Befehl _net share_ freigeben. Das könnte zum Beispiel wie folgt aussehen. _net share temp C:\\Temp /users=unlimited_ einen Ordner für das Netzwerk freigeben. Nun betrachten wir die Syntax mal ein wenig genauer. net share temp _Der Name den Du der Freigabe gibst. Dieser ist frei wählbar._ C:\\Temp _Laufwerk und Pfad der Freigabe._ /users=unlimited _Es können unbegrenzt User auf die Freigabe Temp Zugreifen. Es lässt sich aber einschränken wenn Du eine bestimmte Useranzahl eingibst._ Eine Freigabe unter DOS kannst Du mit dem Befehl _net share C:\\Temp /D_ wieder entfernen. Über das Netzwerk kann dann mit dem Befehl _net use_ auf die Freigabe Zugegriffen werden. Das könnte dann wie im folgenden Beispiel aussehen. 

_net use L: \\\\Gandalf\\Temp /persistent:no_ Sehn wir uns auch diese Syntax ein wenig genauer an. L: _Der Laufwerksbuchstabe der für das Anzeigen der Freigabe auf dem PC auf dem die Freigabe angezeigt werden soll benutzt wird. Der Laufwerksbuchstabe ist frei wählbar, darf aber nicht bereits vergeben sein._ \\\\Gandalf _Dies ist der Computername auf dem die Freigabe erstellt worden ist. Diesen findest Du in den Systemeigenschaften unter dem "Tab" Computername._ \\Temp _Das ist wie gehabt der Name den Du deiner Freigabe verpasst hast._ /persistent:yes _Jedesmal wenn sich der Nutzer des anderen PC anmeldet wird versucht, die Freigabe ebenfalls aufzurufen. Mit /persistent:no wird der im Netzwerk Freigegebene Ordner nur während der laufenden "Session" angezeigt. Sobald der PC heruntergefahren wurde ist die Freigabe ebenfalls weg und müsste wieder mit dem net use Befehl erzeugt werden._ 

Da leider bei der Anzeige im Forum anstatt eines "Back-Slash" oder zwei "Back-Slash" plötzlich zwei anstatt einem oder vier anstatt zwei  angezeigt werden, musst Du bei der Eingabe der Befehle noch folgendes Beachten. C:"1x Back-Slash"Temp. Bei net use L: "2x Back-Slash" Gandalf "1x Back-Slash" Temp. Ich weiss, das ist alles ein wenig viel _Input_ auf einmal. _Und die Anzeige Fehler der "Back-Slash" machte mir die Erklärung auch nicht gerade einfacher._ Also falls Dir etwas daran unklar sein sollte frag einfach nochmal nach.


----------



## alleinherrscher (4. Januar 2005)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema DOS sind: Man kann doch Tasks auch über DOS anzeigen und killen lassen oder?
Weiß jemand wie das geht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2005)

alleinherrscher am 04.01.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir gerade beim Thema DOS sind: Man kann doch Tasks auch über DOS anzeigen und killen lassen oder?
> Weiß jemand wie das geht?



afaik nicht.
dos unterstützt nämlich gar kein multitasking


----------



## Test-Driver (5. Januar 2005)

alleinherrscher am 04.01.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir gerade beim Thema DOS sind: Man kann doch Tasks auch über DOS anzeigen und killen lassen oder?
> Weiß jemand wie das geht?



Meines Wissens ging das nur mit Dosshell, das war eine Benutzeroberfläche für DOS die bei DOS 5.0 dabei war, bei den späteren Versionen aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Goddess (5. Januar 2005)

alleinherrscher am 04.01.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir gerade beim Thema DOS sind: Man kann doch Tasks auch über DOS anzeigen und killen lassen oder?
> Weiß jemand wie das geht?



Mit tasklist werden die ganzen Tasks die laufen angezeigt. Dieser Befehl besitzt noch mehr Parameter über die Zusätzlich Informationen zu den einzelnen Prozessen abrufbar sind. Mit Taskkill und der PID des Prozesses kann ein Prozess auch unter DOS beendet werden. Auch hier lohnt sich ein Blick in die Help des Befehls. Da es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt einen Prozess über verschiedene Schalter zu beenden. Beide Befehle laufen über den Windows eigenen DOS Modus und sind über die "Command-Shell" ausführbar.


----------

